# Buyer beware: Allseasonstravel Ebay Seller issue



## rjlafferty (Mar 6, 2017)

My husband and I made a purchase from Allseasonstravel February of 2016.  We purchased a float week for The Avenue Plaza.  We quickly made our payment and we were told it would take 4-8 weeks to close.  It is now over a YEAR and still the transfer did not occur.  The closing company sent us a "deed" for the property and stated they were just waiting on Wyndham. We contacted Wyndham, who ask for a copy of the "deed".  Wynhdam stated that the deed did not exist nor had the ownership contract which Allseasonstravel sold us never existed.  We have tried everything to resolve this situation and are left in limbo.  They do not respond to emails, phone calls, nor ebay requests. Tonight, we noticed that Allseasonstravel is once again selling The Avenue Plaza property on ebay and there are several buyers.  We want to warn possible buyers of our issue with Allseasonstravel.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your story and your warning.  Were you able to notify ebay?


----------



## rjlafferty (Mar 6, 2017)

Cdn Gal said:


> Thank you for sharing your story and your warning.  Were you able to notify ebay?


Yes, I was able to speak directly with ebay.  They filed a report against them.  It's just unfortunate that buyers don't have access to that report.


----------



## Don40 (Mar 6, 2017)

If at all possible in the future pay with a credit card for eBay purchases. Credit card companies will refund your money if the service was not performed. I know it is too late for your situation, but this could possibly help someone in the future. 
I can totally empathize as I was scammed by someone on TUG renting a timeshare.  It is important to put the scammers on blast here.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 7, 2017)

Don40 said:


> If at all possible in the future pay with a credit card for eBay purchases. Credit card companies will refund your money if the service was not performed. I know it is too late for your situation, but this could possibly help someone in the future.
> I can totally empathize as I was scammed by someone on TUG renting a timeshare.  It is important to put the scammers on blast here.


you cannot use a credit card vis paypal to purchase real estate.

*Payment options for Real Estate, Business & Industrial, capital equipment, Adults Only, and some Motors categories*

Payment by personal check, cashier's check, bank-to-bank transfers, or money order may be offered for capital equipment, Real Estate, Adult Only, and some Motors categories.


See the accepted payments policy for the complete list of categories for these payment types.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/accepted-payment-methods.html#motors


----------



## nicemann (Mar 7, 2017)

whitewater said:


> you cannot use a credit card vis paypal to purchase real estate.
> 
> *Payment options for Real Estate, Business & Industrial, capital equipment, Adults Only, and some Motors categories*
> 
> ...



Funny how they put "Adults only" into not accepting credit cards.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 7, 2017)

whitewater said:


> you cannot use a credit card vis paypal to purchase real estate.
> 
> *Payment options for Real Estate, Business & Industrial, capital equipment, Adults Only, and some Motors categories*
> 
> ...




I'm reminded of the cartoon character Wimpy who would say "I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today"


It's not just eBay that dosent allow credit cards to purchase real estate
Just try to use a credit card at the settlement table the next time you buy a house or condo. It won't be accepted

In my county you can't use personal checks or even bank checks either; Bank wire only. The reason is a practical one.  These methods of payment are reversible and would allow a buyer to change his mind, after title has changed hands.  Meaning the buyer would the property for nothing

That would be no different than the seller taking the buyers money and promising to deliver the signature sometime later. As a buyer I wouldn't accept that.  sellers shouldn't accept empty promises either


----------



## whitewater (Mar 7, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Funny how they put "Adults only" into not accepting credit cards.


kids only section ok but adults only no go on CC.    Got a kick out of that one.


----------



## ilya (Mar 18, 2017)

rjlafferty said:


> My husband and I made a purchase from Allseasonstravel February of 2016.  We purchased a float week for The Avenue Plaza.  We quickly made our payment and we were told it would take 4-8 weeks to close.  It is now over a YEAR and still the transfer did not occur.  The closing company sent us a "deed" for the property and stated they were just waiting on Wyndham. We contacted Wyndham, who ask for a copy of the "deed".  Wynhdam stated that the deed did not exist nor had the ownership contract which Allseasonstravel sold us never existed.  We have tried everything to resolve this situation and are left in limbo.  They do not respond to emails, phone calls, nor ebay requests. Tonight, we noticed that Allseasonstravel is once again selling The Avenue Plaza property on ebay and there are several buyers.  We want to warn possible buyers of our issue with Allseasonstravel.




Have you resolved this with Allseasonstravel?. I see they are selling a few things on ebay. Would hate this to happen to someone else.


----------



## rjlafferty (Mar 18, 2017)

No we have not resolved this.  Allseasonstravel does not respond to our attempts to contact and resolve this.  The closing company Rodgers and Lee do not respond to us either.  We spent 2 hours last week on the phone with Wyndham title department and with NOLA county clerks office looking for this deed.  Wyndham is adamant that no deed was ever filed with them for this property.  Incredible!


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2017)

Hmmm.  I just got sniped out of a 775,000 point contract at Wyndham Bonnet Creek where the seller was Allseasonstravel.  I don't feel so bad now.  All private bidders, too, which is a little suspicious.


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 19, 2017)

Jim I bid $3k on that property, but the strange thing is that my bid doesn't even show up and I'm not the winner. Before I even read this thread this morning, I thought last night there was something strange. I'll bet they are sniping their own auctions if they don't go high enough. 

There is no reason to do a private auction seeing that all bidders names are hidden, except one details. The number of times a bidder has bid on a property. That shows up and I'll bet the winning bidder on these auctions is about 100% with this bidder!

I would call the FBI honestly. You don''t think they care but preparing a fake deed. You'll be amazed how fast they will care.


----------



## Zeke_62 (Mar 19, 2017)

I also have been struggling.  I purchased a large contract last August.  Wyndham does indicate that they received the deed 9/20, but without payment.  Rogers & Lee paid the $299 on 11/1.  Title reports that the contract has been under Wyndham "review" with their lawyers for 3 months now.  Wyndham title will not provide any details about why it is under review.  Rogers & Lee has replied to emails, but they are horrible about answering the phone.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 19, 2017)

Zeke_62 said:


> I also have been struggling.  I purchased a large contract last August.  Wyndham does indicate that they received the deed 9/20, but without payment.  Rogers & Lee paid the $299 on 11/1.  Title reports that the contract has been under Wyndham "review" with their lawyers for 3 months now.  Wyndham title will not provide any details about why it is under review.  Rogers & Lee has replied to emails, but they are horrible about answering the phone.



A para-legal in Wyndham Legal probably has been assigned your case.  You may have to be persistent, but you can get through to Wyndham Legal to discuss what has happened and if there are any solutions in this case or is it a matter that the contracts use and ownership rights go the way of some of the suspended accounts members.  The contract could be one of the ones that the seller's right to buy and sell contracts has been suspended.

Do not know if this number will get you to the right person:  973 753-6000.  You will have to put in a bunch of numbers as it guides you through the system.  One option will come up for Legal.

https://www.bbb.org/knoxville/busin...-and-lee-title-company-in-seymour-tn-90024669


----------



## ronparise (Mar 19, 2017)

So the question is, did the seller or did Wyndham screw up

Avenue Plaza is in New Orleans and the deeds here require the buyers signature

The transfer process normally works this way 
1) someone prepares the new deed, 
2) buyer and seller both sign (notarized) 
3) signed deed is recorded in Orleans Parish Notorial Archives, 1340 Poydras St, New Orleans, LA 70112
4) a copy of the newly recorded deed is sent to Wyndham
5) Wyndhams records are updated and the new owner can make reservations by calling the special services call center 800, 226, 3522, you can also pay your fees with this call center


My questions for the op are 1) did you sign the deed and what is the unit and week number that you bought. Hopefully you saved a copy of what you signed. If you signed the deed, than it does exist.  The question is, where is it now?  A call to the Wyndham number I posted above should tell you whether wyndham ever got the new deed. And a visit to New Orleans and you should be able to find the recorded deed, if it was recorded. 

It is not unusual for sales to go bad, perhaps the seller changed their mind or their was a cloud on the title that prevented the transfer, If something like that happened the seller should return your money, but even if they dont I cant imagine you lost much, these things sell for next to nothing

There are several available on ebay now   Id go get me one


----------



## chapjim (Mar 19, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> Jim I bid $3k on that property, but the strange thing is that my bid doesn't even show up and I'm not the winner. Before I even read this thread this morning, I thought last night there was something strange. I'll bet they are sniping their own auctions if they don't go high enough.
> 
> There is no reason to do a private auction seeing that all bidders names are hidden, except one details. The number of times a bidder has bid on a property. That shows up and I'll bet the winning bidder on these auctions is about 100% with this bidder!
> 
> I would call the FBI honestly. You don''t think they care but preparing a fake deed. You'll be amazed how fast they will care.



My high bid was also $3,000 and was entered two or three days before the end of the auction.  Private auction and no details on feedback as a seller.  Could have been timeshares, costume jewelry, or baseball cards.


----------



## rjlafferty (Mar 19, 2017)

Ron,

A "deed" was sent via email from Rodgers and Lee to us in December, 10 months after purchase.  It was filed with NOLA county clerks office.  On this "deed", my husband's and my name were typed in as the new joint owner.  Funny thing is that we were never sent the deed for our notarized signature. The deed they sent us has the previous owner's signature on it, but not ours.  Additionally, it was filed with the city of NOLA and has the image of the county seal on it.  We called the clerk's office and they confirmed it was filed in NOLA. We spoke with Wyndham and they stated that no deed was sent to them.  Wyndham also stated that the deeded property does not exist.  They crossed the name of the previous owner, the unit and week number and they do not match Wyndham's records as ever existing.  The deed did not have a contract number on it, which left us further suspicious about the validity of the contract.   Currently, we have forwarded the "deed" to Wyndham title and law department for resolution.


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 19, 2017)

rjlafferty said:


> Ron,
> 
> A "deed" was sent via email from Rodgers and Lee to us in December, 10 months after purchase.  It was filed with NOLA county clerks office.  On this "deed", my husband's and my name were typed in as the new joint owner.  Funny thing is that we were never sent the deed for our notarized signature. The deed they sent us has the previous owner's signature on it, but not ours.  Additionally, it was filed with the city of NOLA and has the image of the county seal on it.  We called the clerk's office and they confirmed it was filed in NOLA. We spoke with Wyndham and they stated that no deed was sent to them.  Wyndham also stated that the deeded property does not exist.  They crossed the name of the previous owner, the unit and week number and they do not match Wyndham's records as ever existing.  The deed did not have a contract number on it, which left us further suspicious about the validity of the contract.   Currently, we have forwarded the "deed" to Wyndham title and law department for resolution.


In providing transfer of title via deeded conveyance only the seller's signature (grantor). I think your greatest concern is that there is no contract number and wyndham has no record. Here is what I would do. Look at the notary seal of the seller (grantor) it will list the state and county. I would look them up and give them a call.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 19, 2017)

https://www.deeds.com/recorder/louisiana/


----------



## rjlafferty (Mar 19, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> In providing transfer of title via deeded conveyance only the seller's signature (grantor). I think your greatest concern is that there is no contract number and wyndham has no record. Here is what I would do. Look at the notary seal of the seller (grantor) it will list the state and county. I would look them up and give them a call.



We have the name of the Notary and it was stamped in Alabama.  I can contact to see if this is a valid document.


----------



## Cropman (Mar 19, 2017)

Currently, they have an auction for Hyatt Sunset Harbor closing in about 50 minutes.  Picture is not of Sunset Harbor.  First red flag on this auction.

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182489521476

HYATT SUNSET HARBOR RESORT 2,000 PLATINUM POINTS KEY WEST FLORIDA TIMESHARE


----------



## rjlafferty (Mar 19, 2017)

Interesting that they have another listing and it is a private listing.


----------



## rjlafferty (Mar 19, 2017)

One more thing we noticed on this electronic "deed"  it was prepared and signed prior to our placing the bid for the property on Ebay.   Yet it is prepared with our names on it.


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 20, 2017)

rjlafferty said:


> One more thing we noticed on this electronic "deed"  it was prepared and signed prior to our placing the bid for the property on Ebay.   Yet it is prepared with our names on it.


That may not be as unusual as it seems. Most of these resellers have blank deeds or power of attorney's signed at the time they engage the sale to prevent seller's from walking back.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for giving us the heads up, they have a TS listed that I'm interested in, but I'm not going to bid as I don't like private listings. I don' t want or need the extra hassle right now in my life...


----------



## Slinger (Mar 21, 2017)

Geez. Allseasonstravel has a listing ending soon that I want to bid on. This is unfortunate.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 21, 2017)

Slinger said:


> Geez. Allseasonstravel has a listing ending soon that I want to bid on. This is unfortunate.


Retract your bid.  http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone heard of timeshare discounts?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-CLU...339835?hash=item4d560f867b:g:-SUAAOSwdzVXtO-7

They have some wyndham listings with private bidding turned on as well. I also noticed that they are using the same pictures on their auctions.

Inventory is VERY low right now. I am not buying any of these. They look like they will be too expensive.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2017)

Discount timeshares used to be called CJ timeshares and Carefree Journeys. They have been selling timeshares on eBay a long time. My first purchase was from CJ Almost 7 years ago.

my first eBay purchase was an impulse  buy. I had just rescinded a Wyndham  purchase and had just discovered the secondary market on eBay. I had not yet discovered TUG. So with no study and no knowledge  I bid a dollar just to see how this stuff works. To my surprise I won. The point of this story is that I got my first timeshare lessons from the salesman at CJ. Their phone number is in their eBay ads, you can call the guy with questions and problems. And I did. The guy was really nice and really helpful.  I won't say they have never made a mistake over the years, they have, but every problem was resolved to my satisfaction

They have their own in house closing company called Timeshare Closing Services. Some will argue that that's a bad thing, I haven't found that to be true. The really seem to know what they are doing

Regarding cost. Their closing services have always been high and at about the time they changed their name they started with fairly high minimun bids. I don't like that and I haven't bought much from them recently but if they have something I really want or need I wouldn't hesitate to bid


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 21, 2017)

It's ironic that Discount Timeshares has some of the highest prices when considering the fees.

Here's a timeshare many would consider worthless with $1528 in fees.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-LON...236179?hash=item36149f9313:g:PycAAOSwo4pYiSO7

*Total monies due = Final Bid Price + $599 (Closing Costs) + $299 (Resort Transfer Fee) + $630 (1st half of 2017 Maintenance Fees)*
*
*


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2017)

It looks to me that this is priced so that the seller can break even.  and it probably wont sell at that price. Yes this thing seems to be worthless. (maintenance fees are really high, over $12/1000 points)    So this auction will probably not sell. I would bet that it will either be relisted with some changes in the fee structure, or abandoned to foreclosure. But its possible that it will sell.

We know the underlying week is a 2 bedroom in Value Season.   The value, if any,  is in the underlying week.  If someone wants that particular week to fill out a months vacation, or as one more week in their Newport vacation rental business, they will pay for it  One of the Value Season weeks is the week before Christmas, and Christmas is a big deal in Newport. If this purchase can get the week before Christmas in a two bedroom I would think that there are lots of folks that would be willing to pay the price. and if I already owned Christmas week, I might be willing to pay a lot for the week before christmas.

Just saying, one mans trash is another mans treasure.  This is one of the Newport Mansions open for tours decorated for Christmas


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 21, 2017)

It was previously listed twice .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-LON...853294?hash=item3f7762096e:gycAAOSwo4pYiSO7
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-LON...338505?hash=item3f76d0da49:gycAAOSwo4pYiSO7

Here's one that went for $182.50 + $250 = $432.50, even that seems high, MF too high for off season arp.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-LON...468924?hash=item4d55882a7c:g:fvoAAOSw44BYmii3

Christmas is nice at the mansions. We stayed one night in a suite at the resort across the street in December for 6000 points. Being only about 70 miles away, I wouldn't want to stay any there longer at that time of the year.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> It was previously listed twice .
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-LON...853294?hash=item3f7762096e:gycAAOSwo4pYiSO7
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-LON...338505?hash=item3f76d0da49:gycAAOSwo4pYiSO7
> 
> ...




Bottom line if you don't want it don't buy it. 

But if you want something that discount timeshares is selling and you are willing to pay their price, my comment is; you can feel comfortable working with them
Or at least I do


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 21, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> It's ironic that Discount Timeshares has some of the highest prices when considering the fees.
> 
> Here's a timeshare many would consider worthless with $1528 in fees.
> 
> ...


I would not pay ANYONE maint fees until the transaction closes. Period. Anyone who does is truly in need of 'that' property. Of course Ron will say that it is factored into the price, but my problem is that this is not a fixed budgetable price as closing can take 3 months or 6 months depending on who's moving fast (or not moving fast). I walked away from a sale with them over Christmas because they were not willing to limit my exposure on closing. Glad I did because I am still waiting on November transactions to post with Wyndham.


----------



## Slinger (Mar 21, 2017)

I took the plunge on a Non-Wyndham deed on eBay tonight via Allseasonstravel. 

Winning bid only. 

No closing costs. No escrow costs. No back due MFs. No transfer fees. AND get a 2017 to use. 

We shall see how smoothly or lack thereof this goes.....


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> I would not pay ANYONE maint fees until the transaction closes. Period. Anyone who does is truly in need of 'that' property. Of course Ron will say that it is factored into the price, but my problem is that this is not a fixed budgetable price as closing can take 3 months or 6 months depending on who's moving fast (or not moving fast). I walked away from a sale with them over Christmas because they were not willing to limit my exposure on closing. Glad I did because I am still waiting on November transactions to post with Wyndham.




As a buyer I'm always looking for free use. Some of my best buys have been contracts with all the current years points, that settle in September. I put those points into the credit pool. So I get a full years allocation of points for just 3 months of fees.  

Some sellers however feel that if what they are selling includes this years points, they should be compensated

Don't get me wrong. I wouldn't buy this one either. But I wouldn't walk away from a deal I did want over a few months of fees. I don't play that close to the edge where a few months of fees are the difference between a good deal or not


----------



## ilya (Mar 22, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Discount timeshares used to be called CJ timeshares and Carefree Journeys. They have been selling timeshares on eBay a long time. My first purchase was from CJ Almost 7 years ago.
> 
> my first eBay purchase was an impulse  buy. I had just rescinded a Wyndham  purchase and had just discovered the secondary market on eBay. I had not yet discovered TUG. So with no study and no knowledge  I bid a dollar just to see how this stuff works. To my surprise I won. The point of this story is that I got my first timeshare lessons from the salesman at CJ. Their phone number is in their eBay ads, you can call the guy with questions and problems. And I did. The guy was really nice and really helpful.  I won't say they have never made a mistake over the years, they have, but every problem was resolved to my satisfaction
> 
> ...




Is Timeshare discounts the same Discount timeshares?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2017)

Sorry my post about discount timeshares sent what you asked about

I don't think that they are the same


----------



## StarFerry62 (Nov 26, 2017)

Slinger said:


> I took the plunge on a Non-Wyndham deed on eBay tonight via Allseasonstravel.
> 
> Winning bid only.
> 
> ...



Whatever happened on this... ?

Just looking at an eBay listing from this seller, but now I see all the negative FB...


----------



## Slinger (Nov 27, 2017)

StarFerry said:


> Whatever happened on this... ?
> 
> Just looking at an eBay listing from this seller, but now I see all the negative FB...



It went "ok."

The 2017 use ended up being via an II reservation. (Was a Marriott purchase). I was less than 100% happy but it worked out well in the end. 

Just buyer beware with these cheap wholesalers. Make sure you get in writing every little detail of what you expect. Now I have one more question that I learned to ask on prospective purchases.


----------

